

Who is behind the killing of Twitter fail whale? - chrissanz
http://geekli.st/evn/i-scaled-twitter

======
chrissanz
Here is another link [http://thenextweb.com/twitter/2011/08/18/evan-weaver-
the-man...](http://thenextweb.com/twitter/2011/08/18/evan-weaver-the-man-who-
helped-save-twitter-from-its-fail-whale-has-resigned/)

